# Another question: power steering fluid



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

My power steering fluid is lower than the cold min line so I want to add some by myself. I checked the manual, it says "Type DEXRON IIE, DEXRON III or equivalent". However, I cannot find such kind of power steering fluid in walmart. All the power steering fluid there have no "Dexron" sign on it. 
And I do find lots of auto transmission fluid which have the "Dexron" sign. 
Where do you guys get the power steering fluid for maxima?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

you can substitute automatic Dextron fluid, there really isnt any difference at all

-corey


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks. 
and do i need to empty the reservior before adding new liquid? cuz I don't know which fluid it used to be.



lawabidn said:


> you can substitute automatic Dextron fluid, there really isnt any difference at all
> 
> -corey


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

nope, no need.


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

ok. thanks. 


lawabidn said:


> nope, no need.


----------

